# DP numbness or development of negative symtoms associated with schizophrenia?



## Qwertyuiop (Apr 16, 2013)

I've suffered from DP/DR for roughly 6 months. It all started with me smoking marijuana. What happened during the high was that I feared I was developing psychosis and that I would never be normal again - this made me freak out a lot.

The first two months after the high I suffered daily panic attacks because of the unreal feelings I experienced. At that time I didn't know it was DP/DR and so I believed it was probably psychosis.

As more time passed I came to accept these sensations and I found this forum and realized it was "only" DP/DR I was experiencing and not psychosis. This didn't make me normal but, I suppose, it helped a great deal with DR and the panic.

For the past three months I've been completely emotinally numb; I no longer experience a joy of life, hang out with friends etc. I'm fearing that there might be a possibility it's not DP I'm experiencing but the early stages of schizophrenia. In schizophrenia emotial numbness is a common feature (flat affect, anhedonia, and negative symptoms).

What's your opinion?


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

I've had months where I was convinced this was schizophrenia, followed by months of not, then going back and forth.

As far as I can tell. The majority of cases of schizophrenia manifest in positive symptoms, i.e. hallucinations and delusions.

Have you had any of these at all?

I'm as clueless as anyone really. Every time I've asked about schizo people sort of tend to just shut off and say 'you don't have it' or 'thats not it' but never offer a full explanation. It really pisses me off.


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

Go to see a psychiatrist .

I thought that I was schizophrenic , my psychiatrist laughed at me . You simply do not know what is schizophrenia . Internet is not a psychiatry bible . We are uninitiated to psychiatry . You can not simply diagnose yourself .


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

And like he said to me : ( I do not know if it is generally or most of the time ) a schizophrenic person does not realize that there is something wrong with him/her .


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Apr 16, 2013)

I haven't experienced any positive symtoms yet. I'm mostly worried about the negative symtoms I might be experiencing.


----------



## chazhe (Nov 12, 2012)

I can assure you that you are not. The negative symptoms of schizophrenia are very similar to some aspects of Dp. but you're not gonna develop schizophrenia. I can assure you, believe me, I have been there. Please try to forget the labels. You will, believe me.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

how do u know?


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

Hypocondria is your illness lol ! CONSULT A PSYCHIATRIST ! Only a professional of mental health could tell you if you are ill or not so stop worrying  .


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Apr 16, 2013)

There's a kind of schizophrenia refered to as desorganized schizophrenia, and it's probably the worst kind of schizophrenia you can possibly get, since the prognosis of it is very bad and no medications can alleviate it. It's characterized and dominated by negative symptoms.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

why?


----------

